# Intranet and Internet ?????



## skghosh44 (Aug 13, 2007)

Suppose one PC is connected through intranet and another pc is connected through Internet. Is there any way to connect both the pc which is in different places. I mean can I access the pc which is connected through Intranet and visa versa.


----------



## cynosure (Aug 13, 2007)

LAN card?


----------



## Batistabomb (Aug 13, 2007)

Some what expensive dude follow this link

*www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/networking/setup/wireless.mspx

Equipments using for this type of connection is up to your need

*www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/networking/setup/connectnow.mspx


----------



## mehulved (Aug 13, 2007)

Where are both the PC's located? Both at the same location or both are at at remote place or 1 is at a remote place?


----------



## slugger (Aug 13, 2007)

skghosh44 said:
			
		

> Suppose one PC is connected through intranet and another pc is connected through Internet. Is there any way to connect both the pc which is in different places. I mean can I access the pc which is connected through Intranet and visa versa.



only if d Intranet allows access from computer from outside its network

Intranets are usually confined within an organisations setup, and *may* not have acces 2 computer from outside d Intranet network


----------



## skghosh44 (Aug 13, 2007)

slugger



> only if d Intranet allows access from computer from outside its network
> 
> Intranets are usually confined within an organisations setup, and may not have acces 2 computer from outside d Intranet network



That means it is easily not possible.

slugger



> only if d Intranet allows access from computer from outside its network
> 
> Intranets are usually confined within an organisations setup, and may not have acces 2 computer from outside d Intranet network



That means it is easily not possible. 


> mehulved
> Where are both the PC's located? Both at the same location or both are at at remote place or 1 is at a remote place?



Suppose one is my home PC(internet)  and the other is Office PC(intranet)


----------



## slugger (Aug 13, 2007)

skghosh44 said:
			
		

> Suppose one is my home PC(internet)  and the other is Office PC(intranet)



does the office PC have access to the Internet?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 13, 2007)

I use a dialer to connect to our office N/w from home. Once I dial my computer is registeres in the intranet and I can access files/folders etc.


----------



## skghosh44 (Aug 13, 2007)

> charangk
> I use a dialer to connect to our office N/w from home. Once I dial my computer is registeres in the intranet and I can access files/folders etc.
> _



Which dialer u are using. Are your Office NW connected through internet or intranet.


----------



## slugger (Aug 13, 2007)

skghosh44 said:
			
		

> Are your Office NW connected through internet or intranet.



all office computer r connected 2 each other thru *Intranet* and r connected 2 d outside world thru d *Internet* (most of d cases)


----------



## RCuber (Aug 13, 2007)

skghosh44 said:
			
		

> Which dialer u are using. Are your Office NW connected through internet or intranet.



Its a custom dialer made by my company. I connect to office Intranet from my personal internet line


----------



## skghosh44 (Aug 13, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> all office computer r connected 2 each other thru *Intranet* and r connected 2 d outside world thru d *Internet* (most of d cases)


 Our all offices in allover india is connected through a  private  network  and there is  no  direct access to  the internet. Therefore I think there is no possibility to access that  node through other computer connected through internet.


----------

